# Cheap Cervelo R3



## roy harley (Oct 22, 2006)

Does anyone know of some cheap online sites that you can suggest to purchase a Cervelo R3 frame from including build kits? 

thank


----------



## Spear Legweak (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't think the wordz cheap and R3 go together. I've not seen them anywhere lower than around $2600. This is from a certified Cervelo dealer btw. If you do find something lower make sure they are authorized to sell by looking up the shop name on the Cervelo site. I have seen a few lately on ebay but not sure how the warranty works by it being second hand. I seen a size 54 just posted in the rbr.com classifieds that was 6 months old and about $1700 bucks. Im lookn at the R3 too. Build kits go for cheap on ebay


----------



## roy harley (Oct 22, 2006)

*Yea that is what I meant*

Not Cheap but more on the lines of where will I get the most for my Buck and find the least expensive place to buy. Thanks


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

Cheapest if finding last year's model on blow out. Or waiting till end of this season and call around to all the shops that sell Cervelos and find one on clearance. I believe all authorized dealers must sell at MSRP until a certain month. Then they are allowed to clear out whatever they have left. I picked up my Soloist Team for 800 off last year in october during a year end sale.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Cheers! said:


> Cheapest if finding last year's model on blow out. Or waiting till end of this season and call around to all the shops that sell Cervelos and find one on clearance. I believe all authorized dealers must sell at MSRP until a certain month. Then they are allowed to clear out whatever they have left. I picked up my Soloist Team for 800 off last year in october during a year end sale.


What part of October?


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

California L33 said:


> What part of October?


I bought my the thanksgiving weekend for Canada.

To be frank, it all depends on the inventory of the local bicycle store. I called the other day about a Kona Mountain bike frame. I was told that since the warehouse (Kona) was already receiving in their 2008 stock that I could get a good deal on a 2007 frame. 

All you gotta do is pick up the phone and call. It's not that hard, it's not like you are trying to call your cellular phone provider for customer service or anything... and hte stores won't bite.


----------

